# MB-D80 vs Ebay Grip.



## ghache (Apr 15, 2010)

i was looking at this grip and i was wondering if anyone had the chance to try out both, 

this is the one i am looking at
Vertical Battery Grip 4 Nikon D80 MB-D80 remote control on eBay.ca (item 280415583574 end time 25-Apr-10 04:50:26 EDT)

i was also wondering if the shutter release button goes halfway or it just fires. 

i had one on my d60 (ebay one since nikon didnt make one for the d60) and the shutter release button had no halfway function and i found it really anoying.

all the thread so far are talking about weight and durability of the grip but the release button is my only concern.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 15, 2010)

That's weird, I would think that all grips would have a shutter release button with the half-press...it's a pretty important function.

Have you checked out forum sponsor Link Delight?  I bought a grip from them a couple months ago...works great.


----------



## cnutco (Apr 15, 2010)

I would save up and get the MB-D80 from Nikon.


----------



## ghache (Apr 15, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> That's weird, I would think that all grips would have a shutter release button with the half-press...it's a pretty important function.
> 
> Have you checked out forum sponsor Link Delight? I bought a grip from them a couple months ago...works great.


 
yeah this is my main concern, in some of the ebay grip reviews, some says that the half press function is sometimes short.

i did tchek at the link delight ones. they look allright. i will probably buy one. they are also selling on ebay.


----------



## ghache (Apr 15, 2010)

cnutco said:


> I would save up and get the MB-D80 from Nikon.


 

yeah i know, its still 200 vs 50 bucks. 

ill save the other 150 $ towards a 70-200 vrii instaid


----------



## TJ K (Apr 15, 2010)

I recently purchased the Zeikos version. It is amazing! You can pick it up on amazon or from BH so no worries about super long wait times. It was only 15 dollars more than that ebay one and the quality is really superb. It is basically the nikon version in a zeikos box and a much lower price. GL
TJ


----------



## cnutco (Apr 15, 2010)

ghache said:


> cnutco said:
> 
> 
> > I would save up and get the MB-D80 from Nikon.
> ...



Very true


----------

